
Climate Change Is the Moonshot of Our Times - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/climate-change-is-the-moonshot-of-our-times
======
IanDrake
It depresses me to read people who can't understand the difference between
calculating the trajectory of an object moving through space and attempts at
statistically modeling global warming.

